# Freeze-Em Pickle?



## cruiser rod

A friend of mine gave me a recipe for Dry Sausage. And Freeze-Em Pickle is the cure used. Can anyone tell me what this is and can it be substituted with anything else?


----------



## diggingdogfarm

It's a cure mix...... http://www.friscospices.com/p-212-freeze-em-pickle.aspx

What's the sausage recipe?




~Martin


----------



## cruiser rod




----------

